# how long to wait on ferm to start



## whynot (Mar 5, 2014)

I did my first batch a few days ago, I don't have any lees, so I made my own started.. 

started the yeast 1/2c warm water, boiled 1/4 grapefruit juice+1/4 water + nutrient, then once the yeast was started added them both let them "bake" for a while... put that in the SP, but it's been sitting still for almost 2 days now? 

I've stirred a few times a day. 


I'm wondering if I should rack it and try a new starter?


----------



## peaches9324 (Mar 5, 2014)

never made grapefruit before but.. Did you add sugar to the must? Did you cool the grapefruit juice before adding the yeast starter? Hot temp will kill the yeast. Don't throw it out you can go to the recipe section of the forum and find a good recipe for grapefruit. You might just need to add sugar. And the more info you supply the better to help you. Hope this helps!


----------



## Arne (Mar 5, 2014)

If you put the hot juice on your started yeast you mite of zaped it. If it doesn't get going pretty quick, open another pack of yeast and sprinkle on top of the must. Get the must up to 70 to 75 degrees, if you have the primary sitting on concrete, get it up off that. A couple of boards will work. After the yeast get going, it is time to stir a couple of times a day. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## whynot (Mar 5, 2014)

Let me clarify, the SP is lemon/lime juice.. I used a little grapefruit w/ water just to create a starter (read it in a book, go figure ).. I let it cool.. started the yeast first, then added the yeast w/ grapefruit starter and that was going for an hour or so... then I put that in with the SP... 

I've got the carboy on my raised floor (aka boards  ) right next to my heater, steady ~73*... I think I'll start up some more yeast and toss it in.. see what happens! Thanks


----------



## peaches9324 (Mar 5, 2014)

no sugar to ferment?


----------



## Scott (Mar 5, 2014)

What was the starting gravity and temp?


----------



## whynot (Mar 8, 2014)

so i did another yeast starter, put it in then... yesterday I had some brown floating on top so thought something was very wrong and planned on dumping and starting over today. ... looking now this is what I have and some slow bubbling... does this look right?


----------



## Julie (Mar 8, 2014)

yes, it is fermenting. When I make sp, there are times when it is three days before it finally kicks off.


----------



## whynot (Mar 8, 2014)

kool, should I stir this daily or just let me it ride?.. I've just got a cheesecloth on it now.. I'll wait till its good and active to put on a bubbler.. 

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## Julie (Mar 8, 2014)

you should stir it daily, do you have a primary bucket?


----------



## chasemandingo (Mar 9, 2014)

Yes it looks like you are going to ferment entirely in a carboy which is going to slow down fermentation time considerably. I am no expert but the yeast will ferment faster in an open oxygen rich environment like a primary bucket. You can open the lid everyday to let out gas and let O2 in and stir O2 into the must. Especially with skeeter pee where the highly acid environment is already stressing out those poor little yeasties. Did you invert your sugar?


----------



## whynot (Mar 9, 2014)

ah, I have a bucket but I didn't realize it made a diff... 

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## whynot (Mar 10, 2014)

went ahead and put it in the bucket this morning...


----------



## peaches9324 (Mar 10, 2014)

More bubbling action I bet! There should be no doubt in your mind that it is fermenting now? Did ya use a fermenting bucket? Or you can get a food grade bucket from home depot they are less expensive than a regular fermenting bucket you can use any bucket as long as it doesn't have any scratches inside it and its food grade cheap was what I was going for only a couple months into this hobby. I still use that bucket when all my fermenting buckets are in use


----------



## derunner (Mar 10, 2014)

whynot said:


> went ahead and put it in the bucket this morning...



Very good idea. In addition to better oxygen exchange, there will less risk of overflow. You can get several inches of foam in a strong ferment and in the confined top of a carboy it is more likely to overflow.


----------



## whynot (Mar 10, 2014)

yeah, got a good bit of foam on it tonight.. !...


----------

